# How Toto the Tornado Kitten Brought a Community Together



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/19/toto-the-tornado-kitten-g_n_1435823.html


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

THAT is a gem, Merry! Thank so much for posting it. Just awesome pictures too, some of them stunning.

Of course, the best comes last:


> "...there is something very healing about being in this cat’s presence and it’s just wonderful to see the way he brings people together..."


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That was just am amazing story! Brave little kitty. I want to buy the book.


----------

